# NGD Gibson LPJ



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey all I just scored on of these in the cherry finish and it is AWESOME...i had the SG version which i liked alot and this one is great also...they were blowing these out at my local spot and i couldnt resist...at the price i got its a no brainer....all the Les Paul goodness at a FRACTION of the price....the 50's rounded profile on these is the best neck Gibson makes IMO...check the some of the flame on the top too!!!! sweet


----------



## Blackwinged (Dec 10, 2013)

They are good guitars, I do own a rubbed vintage one. Congrats! =)


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2013)

Great guitars. Congrats!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 10, 2013)

I have one of the Chocolate Satin ones, and they do indeed feel/play/look nice. It's heavy as a bastard though, but it's an LP so that's to be expected. Considering the price for one that's not on sale is really good for a USA made Gibson, I can't imagine I'd pass one up if it was on sale either. Congrats on your find, dude.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 10, 2013)

Played a white satin one locally and strongly considered picking it up. Awesome guitars for the price. HNGD!


----------



## JD27 (Dec 10, 2013)

HNGD! The 50's necks are pretty nice, my RD Standard has one. These lower price Gibson are pretty solid, I picked up a 70's Firebird Tribute last year and 60's SG Tribute last week. They are both solid players, they just don't have all of the fancy finishes.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats and nice score!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice grab! Love that finish. 

Weird how these new low-end Gibson LPJ's seem to play better and have better construction than a number of higher end Gibson's that I've played.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat flame is amazing how are the pickups on the LPJ's?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting. I just noticed the flame in that finish. But I have not seen that in any of the pics elsewhere, not even the Sweetwater galleries.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 10, 2013)

Got one of these in chocolate at a blowout as well. Verrrry nice guitar for the price. Congrats man!


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

The pickups are Gibson 490R and 498T pickups with black covers. They are great. Yeah the flame on this is why I picked this one. Me and the owner of my local shop were looking at the 4 he had there and we both were like wow look at the flame on it! I've had a traditional and a few studios and this one sounds just as sweet. All the bells and whistles are nice but this is a STEAL for the money. It's a full on us les Paul.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 10, 2013)

craigny said:


> The pickups are Gibson 490R and 496T pickups with black covers. They are great. Yeah the flame on this is why I picked this one. Me and the owner of my local shop were looking at the 4 he had there and we both were like wow look at the flame on it! I've had a traditional and a few studios and this one sounds just as sweet. All the bells and whistles are nice but this is a STEAL for the money. It's a full on us les Paul.



496T? Not a 498T?


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> 496T? Not a 498T?



Whoops a typo. Yes a 498T. Sorry bout that.


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah and that second pic does it no justice its not a great picture it totally washes out the finish its soooo much deeper in person...the first pic is a better representation


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 12, 2013)

Love the look of these. If I was still playing 6s, I'd definitely pick one up for downtuned post-doom goodness. HNGD!


----------



## thebunfather (Dec 12, 2013)

I just put one of these on layaway. I couldn't pass it up. HNGD!!


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2013)

I hear ya it's too good to pass up really. The frets on this one are perfect. No issues and it handles the drop tunings like a champ. Sounds massive. Bringing it to rehearsal tonight.


----------



## diadorastriker (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats was that the one at Sam ash?


----------



## craigny (Dec 15, 2013)

diadorastriker said:


> Congrats was that the one at Sam ash?



Thanks. No I got it at my local spot on Long Island.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats dude! Looks great.

Its cool that Gibson is offering more solid options at a lower price point these days. These things seem pretty damn awesome


----------



## craigny (Dec 15, 2013)

For the price u can't go wrong.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats. Im thinking about making one the first purchase of the new year for myself, even one of the stupidly low priced and new LPMs as well. There i think is a Gold Top near me that i want of the LMJs.

However, when i get it id be stripping it, and i mean stripling it and modding it to hell, and when its stripped ill probably be using a fair amount of elbow grease and Virtuso Guitar Polish as well to bring the top to a shine as well.


----------



## Steve Naples (Dec 17, 2013)

I have been looking at getting one of these also, since I sold my last LP. The price is right regularly, just waiting to find one on sale.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats and HNGD! Love the finish.


----------



## craigny (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah its great...I gotta take some better pics as i dont like these..maybe tonight...i was thinking about what mods to do but honestly its pretty awesome as it is....on my SGJ i swapped the 490/498s for some Burstbucker Pros from a Studio i had...these are all qucik connect guitars...i havent opened this one but im assuming it is as well....maybe down the road ill snag a set of BB pros and swap em, but honestly these 490/498 pups sound AWESOME in the LP...dont think i can justify a swap...the Straplocks will have to suffice...


----------



## craigny (Dec 17, 2013)

Some better (i hope) pics...these are a little better representation of the nice cherry finish


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 18, 2013)

Those pics suggest to me im gonna get one ASAP as i have quite a bit of gear to be traded against one. First new purchase of 2014 i think will be a Gibson LPJ that i can mod the crap out of!


----------



## craigny (Dec 18, 2013)

ESPImperium said:


> Those pics suggest to me im gonna get one ASAP as i have quite a bit of gear to be traded against one. First new purchase of 2014 i think will be a Gibson LPJ that i can mod the crap out of!



Go for it bro you can't miss with these. There were four at my local spot and this one just popped. It's like a transparent flame over the vertical grain in the Maple....crazy. I keep thinking what to do to mod but honestly it sounds awesome. The 490/498 set in it is great...if I change anything it's cause I'm a nut. I would love to see some chrome covered pups. MAYBE some chrome Burstbucker pros down the line or DiMarzio Illuminators red and black!! OH YEAH


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 19, 2013)

craigny said:


> Go for it bro you can't miss with these. There were four at my local spot and this one just popped. It's like a transparent flame over the vertical grain in the Maple....crazy. I keep thinking what to do to mod but honestly it sounds awesome. The 490/498 set in it is great...if I change anything it's cause I'm a nut. I would love to see some chrome covered pups. MAYBE some chrome Burstbucker pros down the line or DiMarzio Illuminators red and black!! OH YEAH



My idea would be to totally strip the thing of all hardware and electronics first. Then spend many a hour with the thing and some elbow grease and lots of Virtuoso Guitar Polish and bring the thing to a decent shine. Once that is done, put some Grovers on it, keep the TOM & Stoptail the same for now, then install a chrome EMG 85/60 i have lying around with a SPC and make it into a metal monster.

Later on, one i have the idea that im gonna put a Fishman Powerbridge and Powerchip in it as well so i can have both electric and acoustic sounds from it. Since seeing Shinedown and Nickelback in the past 10 or so weeks it has enforced my want for a guitar that can do both electric and acoustic sounds.

If i can find the extra couple of hundred im going to get the Gold Top version as i have wanted a GoTo for ages, and would kill two birds with one stone, or three eventually.


----------



## craigny (Dec 19, 2013)

ESPImperium said:


> My idea would be to totally strip the thing of all hardware and electronics first. Then spend many a hour with the thing and some elbow grease and lots of Virtuoso Guitar Polish and bring the thing to a decent shine. Once that is done, put some Grovers on it, keep the TOM & Stoptail the same for now, then install a chrome EMG 85/60 i have lying around with a SPC and make it into a metal monster.
> 
> Later on, one i have the idea that im gonna put a Fishman Powerbridge and Powerchip in it as well so i can have both electric and acoustic sounds from it. Since seeing Shinedown and Nickelback in the past 10 or so weeks it has enforced my want for a guitar that can do both electric and acoustic sounds.
> 
> If i can find the extra couple of hundred im going to get the Gold Top version as i have wanted a GoTo for ages, and would kill two birds with one stone, or three eventually.


sounds like a good plan to me!!!


----------



## craigny (Dec 20, 2013)

This guitar will be getting red illuminators with black poles. That will set it the f..k off!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 20, 2013)

Congrats man those are nice, i had the chocolate natural finish for a couple weeks. Took it back, mainly just to get something else. It was a good guitar, no real complaints about it.


----------



## mbardu (Dec 21, 2013)

<sarcasm> Thank you very much to the OP. </sarcasm>

I just ordered one, as this thread just pushed me over the edge  .

Had not realized the neck was Maple though.
Hope it doesn't compromise the LesPaul-iness too-much...


----------



## thebunfather (Dec 21, 2013)

mbardu said:


> <sarcasm> Thank you very much to the OP. </sarcasm>
> 
> I just ordered one, as this thread just pushed me over the edge  .
> 
> ...



Mine sounds plenty LesPauly. I wouldn't worry about it, too much.


----------



## vilk (Dec 22, 2013)

I heard in the J series you cannot change the pickups. Is this true? I was thinking the SGJ's look pretty sweet, but I dunno if I could buy a guitar where I can't change the pickups...


----------



## mbardu (Dec 22, 2013)

vilk said:


> I heard in the J series you cannot change the pickups. Is this true? I was thinking the SGJ's look pretty sweet, but I dunno if I could buy a guitar where I can't change the pickups...




Really?
I have never heard that - and can't see a reason why it would be more impossible to change on this as compared to another.

I did hear that removing the black top was not doable - but nothing about the full pickup.

I would sure like to know too though - I have one coming my way next Monday!


----------



## vilk (Dec 22, 2013)

mbardu said:


> Really?
> I have never heard that - and can't see a reason why it would be more impossible to change on this as compared to another.
> 
> I did hear that removing the black top was not doable - but nothing about the full pickup.
> ...



Well, like, instead of normal wiring don't they have like a circuit board in there? There's probably a way to do it I guess but it is like not the normal way.


----------



## Blackwinged (Dec 22, 2013)

vilk said:


> Well, like, instead of normal wiring don't they have like a circuit board in there? There's probably a way to do it I guess but it is like not the normal way.


Yes, you'll need to change all of the guts. Or you may use old pots, you'll just need to desolder them from the circuit board.

PS, I changed pickups in my LPJ for 500T/WCR Godwood. Not satisfied with 500T I must say... Maybe I'll swap it for SH-6 or something.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 23, 2013)

With every Gibson LP from the Signature T downward its a PCB that you need to lift from the control cavity. But if im getting one im putting in EMGs anyways, so that was a given.

A pic leached from LesPaul Forums:


----------



## mbardu (Dec 23, 2013)

I had no idea! 
Thank you for the pictures! 

Mine has arrived! Except she's at home and I'm at work :-D. 

Well... Patience is a virtue...


----------



## JD27 (Dec 23, 2013)

My SG 60s Tribute has the PCB with Burstbucker 1/2s. There are a few options for pickups:

1. Gibson now makes all of their pickups in a quick connect form, so you can swap for another Gibson set. 

2. Remove PCB and wire with new components for passives. 

3. Remove PCB and use EMG Solderless to install EMGs or Blackouts. 

4. If you are brave and are very good with tiny electronics, you can buy the exact molex terminals/housings that Gibson uses and attach any passive to the PCB. 

50079-8100 Molex | Mouser
51021-0500 Molex | Mouser

I ordered some and they are extremely tiny. I have not attempted to crimp them to my spare JB/59 set (I literally need magnification to be able to clearly see the terminals).


----------



## craigny (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes guys sorry for the delay.... Yes if you want to swap and don't want to go Gibson quick connect you can attempt to put new pin connectors on other pickups. Or some have said they cut the Gibson pickup wires just before the connectors and solder the new pickups to the wire ends...I'm starting from scratch. BTW the maple neck does nothing to detract from the Les Paul tone IMO. I dig it a lot. 

I will be going the other route of gutting all the electronics..(I want to have everything stock untouched so it could always be put back that way. Not that it will lol). Also a lot of people rag about the pcb board. The 490/498 set sounds really good. in essence I have no problem with it or the board but for what looking to do I'm going the different route

I ordered the Illuminator pickups (which since putting one in my US Washburn I LOVE..best pickup ever IMO)...in red with black poles, which will look KILLER! I'm going to wire it up 50's style so I ordered some Emerson paper in oil caps and I'll go with all 500k CTS pots. New switch and output jack and good quality wire. Stay tuned. It will be a few weeks until I get all the parts together then she'll be in my "lab" for the transformation. I'll keep you guys posted when I do the work!!

BTW. These are catching on. Someone here just got a nice brown one too. LPJ's all da way!


----------



## craigny (Dec 26, 2013)

The parts are starting to arrive!! I'll update with a new thread when I do the work. The red/black looks AWESOME!






Just an FYI here with this gibson and I've found with most gibbos I've had nowadays that the spacing in the bridge is closer to an f space when using Dimarzios.. The actual measurement here is somewhere between but is closer to an f space than a regular space. Were talking like less than a mm here. I matched the poles up to the strings even after measuring it and it's super close. A reg space would be pushing it to have the strings be close to the outside which you want to avoid. The neck is actually a little under for reg space too lol. Again the reg spaced is really close also. Go f in the bridge and reg in the neck and they will line up fine!!


----------



## craigny (Jan 8, 2014)

Mods have begun!!!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/259091-gibson-lpj-modfest.html


----------



## craigny (Jan 12, 2014)

Mods complete guitar looks and sounds MASSIVE!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 12, 2014)

That came out awesome. The pickups look better than the stock black covers.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW! Red pickups should come stock in those. One of the few times when I actually like colored pickups too, SO DAMN HOT.

Would love to hear those illuminators in there if you can post an audio clip :-D


----------



## craigny (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys...yes ill get on doing a clip and posting it...LOVE the sound!


----------

